# Incision and drainage, no drainage



## lcomeaux (Oct 19, 2012)

If an I&D was performed on a skin abscess and no drainage was achieved, can you use a -52 on the I&D code?


----------



## Cyndi113 (Oct 23, 2012)

Can you post your procedure note?


----------



## lcomeaux (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't have the original procedure note that I was referring to in this question, but just came across this one:

Patient was verbally consented for procedure and then the upper area was anesthetized with ethyl chloride.  A 20-guage needle was used to aspirate fluid, however none was obtained.  She tolerated the procedure well.

(performed in ED)  I know this one is a needle aspiration, but same concept...


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 26, 2012)

When the procedure is performed to completion even though no fluid is obtained, you bill the procedure with no modifier.


----------



## salCCS (Oct 26, 2012)

agree with Debra.


----------

